# Moro Blue MK1 TT after hours of cleaning



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Guys

This is the 1st time ive given the ol' girl a clean, used Carplan Colour Magic to help restore the colour and polished with Turtle wax prestige polish.

not bad going, had these products at home - however i have orderd come Dodo Juice and a clay bar so next series of pics will hopefully look better,

Pics also include shots of the twin exhaust conversion i did.

Enjoy


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

You done well mate nice not over done TT ..Rich


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Moro Blue, Best Blue imho


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

we should start the moro blue club  
The paintwork is so bad on mine it looks better when its dirty.
Respray on the cards at some point.


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

You'd be cheaper going for a proper detailing wouldn't you?? It's amazing what they can do with an older paint job. Have you looked into it?

Check out www.detailingworld.co.uk for some example work.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

nah. its in trouble. I had sickboy look at the paintwork and true some detailing would improve the look but stone chips and imperfections have killed the paintwork close up.
steve


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

That's a shame. What's the cost on a full respray? And more importantly, you sticking with the Moro blue??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

going with the same colour. Trim off respray will be about 2K or 2K for a solid colour wrap or 3K for a moro blue wrap. Wheels 800, insurance 450, tax 215, service coming up 199, front wishbone bushes 200, milltek cat back non res 417 and a partridge in a pear tree. Will just have to sort the priority of which order to do them in but some are a no brainer...
steve


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

love moro blue, thats why i bought it lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> love moro blue, thats why i bought it lol


I like the Blue, but im going for a respray at some point and will be throwing in a handfull of red pearl in the mix as i dont think it is brilliant enough. I wanna see that colour ping.
Steve


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that a Ferrari in the background of one of the pics? :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > love moro blue, thats why i bought it lol
> ...


I bet you won't use a carwash again in a hurry eh Stevie boy  :-*

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > jayz_son said:
> ...


You are so right.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

